# fire



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 8, 2011)

Yup. I can almost hear the snap crackle pop.
If you had a chipper/shredder you could have made some dandy mulch out of that.
Dog looks happy. and warm.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 8, 2011)

i always get stuck with the brush pile......


----------



## Douger (Nov 8, 2011)

FAR ! It's wunna them thar fars !


----------



## mawlarky (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats not a fire LOL, this will be though.


----------



## mawlarky (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## mawlarky (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Sherry (Dec 4, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i always get stuck with the brush pile......


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Fire*


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 4, 2011)

mawlarky said:


>



I need a match.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 4, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> mawlarky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Your breath and a buffalo's fart?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 4, 2011)

That was an unpalletable comment.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll bet that smelled great Bones. I love it when people burn piles of leaves around here.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's a big o' bonfire I went to back in August. Flames are about 20' high.


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2011)

o nice pic.....nice fire!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> That was an unpalletable comment.



Why would anyone want to eat buffalo farts?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 7, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > That was an unpalletable comment.
> ...



Well, ya can't roller skate in 'em that's for sure.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 18, 2011)

From the Christmas celebration on our town square.
Upper left is a basket o' chestnuts.


----------



## FRIKSHUN (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember when that fire was burning over by Missoula MT.


----------



## techieny (Dec 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5PoIrcyd34]Bruce Springsteen - Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 21, 2011)

techieny said:


> Bruce Springsteen - Fire - YouTube


Good one!


----------



## earlycuyler (Dec 21, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *Fire*



Was that footage from your last lobster back shoot ?


----------



## chichi (Dec 26, 2011)

Those photos of fire are scary strollingbones!


----------

